# Se le ha muerto la madre



## xaze

"Se le ha muerto la madre" means  "_his mother has die"_ according to the dictionary.

I am having trouble understanding this sentence. Here is my understanding of it so far:

Se - no idea why "se" is here
Le - indirect object pronouns
"ha muerto" verb phrase meaning "has died"
"la madre" defines the indirect object

First off, is what I have determined correct? Second, what is the purpose of "se" and how does the reader know that it was his or her mother that died? What is the subject of the sentence?


----------



## Raeka

I might be wrong, but I think of it this way:

Se ha muerto su madre = His mother has died
Se le ha muerto su madre = His mother has died on him

("On him" doesn't mean that she was literally lying on him; it's a colloquial way of emphasizing that he was affected by her death.)

The _se_ comes from _morirse_. I've asked native speakers about the difference between _morir_ and _morirse_ and they haven't been able to explain it, but maybe there's a thread in the forum on it. 

You can't tell the gender of the child from the sentence. I think we're just defaulting to male.


----------



## St. Nick

'Morirse' is the pronominal form of 'morir.'  Both verbs mean to die, but the addition of the _se de matización_ adds a shade of meaning that is barely translatable in English.  The pronominal form for the most part expresses natural death following a period of time, whereas 'morir' generally denotes accidental, deliberate, or unexpected death.  'Morirse' is commonly used in reference to the loss of family and relatives.

Raeka has already explained the use of 'le.'


----------



## Raeka

St. Nick, thanks for that explanation. It finally makes sense to me.


----------



## xaze

So, tell me if I have this correct:

Se - The only function this has is to set the verb as pronomial. That is the only function is to say to the reader "Hey, this verb is pronomial, so it might take a slightly different meaning than normal"

Le - Indirect object of the verb meaning he or she (This refers to the child of the mother)

"ha muerto" - verb phrase meaning has died

"la madre" - direct object of the verb (the person who died)



Is there any easy way to tell whether "se" just sets something as pronomial, intransitives a verb, marks a sentence as passive, marks it as impersonal, etc? Every time I see "se" I cannot tell how it functions because it has a million different functions.


----------



## asm

xaze said:


> Se - no idea why "se" is here



Welcome to the pronominal verbs; there is no real meaning for these pronouns in general. Sometimes they exit for emphasis and some others to point to the subject or the object. I think native speaker (my included) don't have any idea, but we know that if the verb is morirse, you have to use a pronoun (me, te, se. etc).

Se ha muerto su madre is also correct; however, the pronoun is added for emphasis (it was explained before here). IN addition, se le ha muerto su madre is not only for him, it can be used for her and in a very awkward situation, it could be used for usted: Estimado señor, se le ha muerto su madre (if you are giving someone the bad news)


----------



## xaze

Why can't the sentence just be "le ha muerto su madre"

With the "le" the verb is still pronomial, right? Or does se have to be present to show who has died (so putting "su madre" after the verb is not enough)?


----------



## inib

I'll leave the complicated stuff to everyone else, who is doing a good job explaining it, and just comment on one thing that hasn't been mentioned so far: _La madre_ is the *subject* of the verb, not any type of object.


----------



## capitas

xaze said:


> Why can't the sentence just be "le ha muerto su madre"
> 
> With the "le" the verb is still pronomial, right? Or does se have to be present to show who has died (so putting "su madre" after the verb is not enough)?


La madre is the subject (the poor one who dies!)
You can chose "morir/morirse", but not if you use "le" (which does not make the verb pronominal at all, but emphasizes who's suffering about)
Se murió su madre/se le murio su/la madre
But not "Le murió su madre"
Se me ha muerto el canario/se ha muerto el canario, but not "Me ha muerto el canario". This emphasizing indirect object needs pronominal verb.
Morir is slightly more formal tha morirse.

Hope it is less unclear!!


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender LE sólo tiene un valor enfático (también llamado _dativo ético o de interés_):

_Se ha muerto la madre > Se LE ha muerto la madre._

Otros ejemplos:
_Se ME ha muerto la madre._
_Se NOS ha muerto la madre._


----------



## capitas

Pitt said:


> A mi entender LE sólo tiene un valor enfático (también llamado dativo de interés):
> 
> _Se ha muerto la madre > Se LE ha muerto la madre._


It is usually so, but this time, what has been said is: "se le ha muerto la madre". Without "le": Se ha muerto la madre, Whose mother?.
"Se le ha muerto la madre": La madre de "le":de él, de ella o de usted.


----------



## donbill

Amigos foreros:

Tengo entendido que _morir _y _morirse_ son similares. Sin embargo, se me ha dicho que la forma pronominal se usa cuando uno se muere de causas naturales--por ejemplo, una enfermedad o la vejez--y no de algo 'exterior'. Por ejemplo, no se diría _'el reo se murió ahorcado'_ o_ 'el pobre se murió atropellado por un coche'._ ¿Tengo razón? Estoy seguro de que hay muchas excepciones.

Un saludo


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> It is usually so, but this time, what has been said is: "se le ha muerto la madre". Without "le": Se ha muerto la madre, Whose mother?.
> "Se le ha muerto la madre": La madre de "le":de él, de ella o de usted.



En mi opinión, las oraciones 'se ha muerto la madre' y 'se le ha muerto la madre' son igualmente enfáticas. La segunda, como ha indicado capitas, nos da más información: otra persona fue afectada por el evento.


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> Amigos foreros:
> 
> Tengo entendido que _morir _y _morirse_ son similares. Sin embargo, se me ha dicho que la forma pronominal se usa cuando uno se muere de causas naturales--por ejemplo, una enfermedad o la vejez--y no de algo 'exterior'. Por ejemplo, no se diría _'el reo se murió ahorcado'_ o_ 'el pobre se murió atropellado por un coche'._ ¿Tengo razón? Estoy seguro de que hay muchas excepciones.
> 
> Un saludo


I agree. You cannot (must not) use "dativo de interes" with "morirse", if he/she has been killed: "Se murió fusilado", but sometimes, mainly with "dativo de interés" you can even use it, if you are not emphasizing the death itself ,but the affection on you: "Mi padre se me murió en la carcel", no matter whether he was shot ,tortured, cut his head off or just a disease.
If he died from natural causes, as you said ,you can chose between "morir/morirse" ,taking into account that "morirse" has more implication in the death than "morir".


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Amigos foreros:
> 
> Tengo entendido que _morir _y _morirse_ son similares. Sin embargo, se me ha dicho que la forma pronominal se usa cuando uno se muere de causas naturales--por ejemplo, una enfermedad o la vejez--y no de algo 'exterior'. Por ejemplo, no se diría _'el reo se murió ahorcado'_ o_ 'el pobre se murió atropellado por un coche'._ ¿Tengo razón? Estoy seguro de que hay muchas excepciones.
> 
> Un saludo


 
_'Morir'_ y '_morise'_ son a veces intercambiables y a veces no, como sabes tú muy bien, donbill. Los verbos pronominales tienen un significado parecido al que tiene la _voz media_ en griego. Expresan una acción de la que el sujeto ni es agente (voz activa), ni es paciente (voz pasiva), se trata de una acción que simplemente 'le ocurre'. En las dos frases que nos das, se entiende que _al reo alguien lo ahorcó, que fue ahorcado, y que al pobre.... alguien lo atropelló, fue atropellado_. 

En cambio, _'la madre se murió'_ equivale a la forma intransitiva no pronominal _'la madre murió'._

No sé si alguien comentó una cosa que ha dicho capitas, por no recorrer otra vez los mensajes, lo comento yo. para mí 'le murió la madre' es correcto. Para mí, claro. Ayer alguien me dijo: _'Está muy triste porque le acaba de morir el perro'._

Este foro es adictivo. ¡Help!


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> Este foro es adictivo. ¡Help!



De acuerdo. Pero es tan divertido.


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> but sometimes, mainly with "dativo de interés" you can even use it, if you are not emphasizing the death itself ,but the affection on you: "Mi padre se me murió en la carcel", no matter whether he was shot ,tortured, cut his head off or just a disease.
> 
> *Understood, distinguido forero.*
> 
> If he died from natural causes, as you said ,you can chose between "morir/morirse" ,taking into account that "morirse" has more implication in the death than "morir".
> 
> *I don't understand exactly what you mean when you say, "[morirse] has more implication in the death."
> *


----------



## capitas

Irma2011 said:


> No sé si alguien comentó una cosa que ha dicho capitas, por no recorrer otra vez los mensajes, lo comento yo. para mí 'le murió la madre' es correcto. Para mí, claro. Ayer alguien me dijo: _'Está muy triste porque le acaba de morir el perro'._
> 
> Este foro es adictivo. ¡Help!


I'm so sorry, but I can't agree. No one can die you.
Yo morí al perro=Yo le morí.
El perro me murió a mí=El perro me murió
El perro le acaba de morir??? It sound as if The dog really KILLED him?.
In my opinion, "Morir" and "dativo de interés" must only be together with the pronominal form, that is "Morirse".



donbill said:


> De acuerdo. Pero es tan divertido.


 Adictivo, adictivo, adictivo.


----------



## asm

donbill said:


> En mi opinión, las oraciones 'se ha muerto la madre' y 'se le ha muerto la madre' son igualmente enfáticas. La segunda, como ha indicado capitas, nos da más información: otra persona fue afectada por el evento.



En fisica y matematicas hay un concepto llamado vector; los vectores son entidades que tienen tamaño y DIRECCION.

Yo siempre he pensado que los objetos, prinicpalmente los indirectos, son como los vectores gramaticales. Le dan DIRECCION a la acción.

La diferencia entre las dos opciones que mencionas es, a mi modo de ver, la direccionalidad de la accion. Mientras que en la primera opcion murio la madre de "alguien", en la segunda se hace cierto énfasis acerca de quien murio, no cualquiera pero la de él o ella.

Como siempre, es importante saber de quien se habla en la oración cuando se usan pronombres. En todos estos casos es importante saber quien es el "dueño" de "le" o de la madre para ser mas claro.


----------



## donbill

asm said:


> En fisica y matematicas hay un concepto llamado vector; los vectores son entidades que tienen tamaño y DIRECCION.
> 
> Yo siempre he pensado que los objetos, prinicpalmente los indirectos, son como los vectores gramaticales. Le dan DIRECCION a la acción.
> 
> La diferencia entre las dos opciones que mencionas es, a mi modo de ver, la direccionalidad de la accion. Mientras que en la primera opcion murio la madre de "alguien", en la segunda se hace cierto énfasis acerca de quien murio, no cualquiera pero la de él o ella.
> 
> Como siempre, es importante saber de quien se habla en la oración cuando se usan pronombres. En todos estos casos es importante saber quien es el "dueño" de "le" o de la madre para ser mas claro.



Muy interesante, asm. Por ser tan flojo en matemáticas, no me atrevo a comentar, y por no entender nada de vectores, voy a decir que lo que veo yo en las dos oraciones es una diferencia de enfoque y en la cantidad de información que se da.

Y una vez más, una pregunta 'básica' se ha convertido en una discusión interesante y detallada.


----------



## sra.boricua

Después de leer todas las respuestas, yo también tengo ahora una pregunta al respeto.  ¿No es "se le murió la madre" la misma estructura gramatical como "se me perdieron las llaves"?  Para mí, no es *se* del pronominal sino de esa formación de "se accidental" -- se + complemento indirecto para enfatizar que hay "víctima."

¿Me equivoco?


----------



## capitas

I wasn't a lucky expression, Don Bill. "it has more impication"???
I tried to explain the different meanings/nuances they implie/convey:
1. Murío un perro= I don't care at all. It is just a fact that doesn't affect me.
2. Se murio un perro= I just don't care. It is a fact; I could even care, and maybe it affects me.
3. Se me murió un perro= I do care very much and/or it affects me.
The strongest differences are betwen 1,2 and 3.


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> I wasn't a lucky expression, Don Bill. "it has more impication"???
> I tried to explain the different meanings/nuances they implie/convey:
> 1. Murío un perro= I don't care at all. It is just a fact that doesn't affect me.
> 2. Se murio un perro= I just don't care. It is a fact; I could even care, and maybe it affects me.
> 3. Se me murió un perro= I do care very much and/or it affects me.
> The strongest differences are betwen 1,2 and 3.



No te preocupes, estimado forero. Es que se me se me escapó el significado, y me afectó bastante. Se me ocurrió que se me iban muriendo las neuronas aun más rápidamente de lo que pensaba. Se te agradece la respuesta.


----------



## Irma2011

capitas said:


> I'm so sorry, but I can't agree. No one can die you.


 
Como dirían en mi pueblo, y supongo que en todos los pueblos de España, 'vamos por partes':

1. No creo que se deba utilizar la estructura de una lengua para justificar cómo se construye otra.



capitas said:


> Yo morí al perro=Yo le morí.


 
2. “Pero ¿no has dicho tú misma/mismo? que ese ‘*le’* es dativo de interés? Y lo es, pero aquí lo estás tomando como si fuera objeto directo y, además, ¡DE UN VERBO INTRANSITIVO como es MORIR! 
La situación es que (se) acaba de morir el perro y ella está afectada, como dice donbill, bueno, donbill no dice que esta señora en particular esté afectada......, eso lo digo yo. De eso se trata el dativo de interés. Tú has dado ejemplos: _“Mi padre se *ME* murió en la cárcel"_.



capitas said:


> El perro le acaba de morir??? It sound as if The dog really KILLED him?.


 
3. ¿En qué quedamos? Asocias ‘morir’ con ‘die’ o con ‘kill’?

¡Ay señor, qué dolor de cuello! Sí que es addictivo esto. Divertido, donbill, pero duro algunas veces.


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> No te preocupes, estimado forero. Es que se me se me escapó el significado, y me afectó bastante. Se me ocurrió que se me iban muriendo neuronas aun más rápidamente de lo que pensaba. Se te agradece la respuesta.


 I'm so happy and proud of helping your neurones live..!!!
"Lucky the man who has neurones!!!"  and "Luckiest the man who uses them" ,said the woman.


----------



## capitas

Irma2011 said:


> Como dirían en mi pueblo, y supongo que en todos los pueblos de España, 'vamos por partes':
> 
> 1. No creo que se deba utilizar la estructura de una lengua para justificar cómo se construye otra.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. “Pero ¿no has dicho tú misma que ese ‘*le’* es dativo de interés? Y lo es, pero aquí lo estás tomando como si fuera objeto directo y, además, ¡DE UN VERBO INTRANSITIVO como es MORIR!
> La situación es que (se) acaba de morir el perro y ella está afectada, como dice donbill, bueno, donbill no dice que esta señora en particular esté afectada......, eso lo digo yo. De eso se trata el dativo de interés. Tú has dado ejemplos: _“Mi padre se *ME* murió en la cárcel"_.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. ¿En qué quedamos? Asocias ‘morir’ con ‘die’ o con ‘kill’?
> 
> ¡Ay señor, qué dolor de cuello! Sí que es addictivo esto. Divertido, donbill, pero duro algunas veces.


Irma, I'm just saying that "dativo de interés", in my opinion, only can be used with "morirse2, and not with "morir", and if used wuith just "morir" it seems to me as if it would be (if possible) transitive:
Me murío el perro=me mató el perro??=me mordió el perro??. I just can't get the meaning if you don't use "morirse".


----------



## Irma2011

capitas said:


> Irma, I'm just saying that "dativo de interés", in my opinion, only can be used with "morirse2, and not with "morir", and if used wuith just "morir" it seems to me as if it would be (if possible) transitive:
> Me murío el perro=me mató el perro??=me mordió el perro??. I just can't get the meaning if you don't use "morirse".


 
¡Vale! Me rindo, me rindo, me rindo, me rindo y me riiiiiindo.
Debe de ser un uso gallego, porque algunas de las citas que encuentro son de autores o hablantes gallegos, otras no lo puedo saber pero he de suponer que sí.
Por ejemplo en 'Contos con sombreiro', Ana Mª Fernández escribe: _"Hablaron del niño que fue a vivir con el abuelo cuando *le murieron* los padres"_
Y habla de caza en los Ancares, unas montañas de Galicia:
 _"La suya _*le murió*_ en las manos. Atónitos ante lo que estaba pasando, *......* A esta cifra habría que sumar otras 146.000 de las tres reservas *Ancares*, *..."*_
__ 
Así que a mí esto me suena bien (utilizo más 'morirse', sin embargo), pero a vosotros no. ¿Y por qué no salió algún gallego por ahí a defenderme? ¿Qué hacen que no se han metido en este hilo?
 
Mil perdones, capitas.


----------



## nemus72

Ok I think this thread got into really convoluted issues about the use of "se". 
I'll try to give my point of view about the first sentence that started it all: "Se le ha muerto la madre". Sometimes is better to put examples into context rather than just giving away theory about functions usage, this language is not an exact science like math; it needs the kind of feeling that set jazz in motion.

My approach will be to create a context in order to describe the phrase intention/idea:

Case 1. In a movie there's a scene of family reunited at a hospital, its the father and 3 childs, they're all sad, some of them on tears. A narrator/voice-off says: "Ha muerto la madre" / _The mother has died_. ("Se les ha muerto la madre" has an exact core meaning, in the lines of _Their mother has died on them_, although since you are watching the family "se les" can be ommited, 'cuz you already know "to whom").

Case 2. Say its my birthday party and one of my friends, Carlos, is missing. If I ask another friend "¿Dónde está Carlos?". He could say "No creo que pueda venir. Me enteré que se le ha muerto la madre." _"I heard his mother died on him"_ 
Now, that is a strange way to talk, kind of over-the-top. I can totally understand the phrase, but normally someone would just say "Me enteré que su madre se ha muerto". _"I heard his mother died"_. Maybe there's no difference in english, but in spanish that kind of emphasis sounds a bit forced. 

Case 3. Lets continue with the case of the poor mother of Carlos. My other friend at the party could have used these 3 phrases to give me the news. These have the same core-meaning with some shades of difference:
"Me enteré que su madre se le murió." (this could indicate that some time has passed since the sad event, not much like a reason of why is not at the party).
"Me enteré que su madre se le ha muerto." (this one sounds more immediate, kind of the reason of why is not at the party)
"Me enteré que la madre se le ha muerto." (Same as the past one. Note: I forgot to mention that "la madre" sounds harsh in mexican-spanish, thats why we tend to form a phrase trying to get to use "su madre" like in previous examples) 


At the end of the day the jazz manifests in the syntax, intention and feeling of the phrase.


----------



## capitas

nemus72 said:


> Ok I think this thread got into really convoluted issues about the use of "se".
> I'll try to give my point of view about the first sentence that started it all: "Se le ha muerto la madre". Sometimes is better to put examples into context rather than just giving away theory about functions usage, this language is not an exact science like math; it needs the kind of feeling that set jazz in motion.
> 
> My approach will be to create a context in order to describe the phrase intention/idea:
> 
> Case 1. In a movie there's a scene of family reunited at a hospital, its the father and 3 childs, they're all sad, some of them on tears. A narrator/voice-off says: "Ha muerto la madre" / _The mother has died_. ("Se les ha muerto la madre" has an exact core meaning, in the lines of _Their mother has died on them_, although since you are watching the family "se les" can be ommited, 'cuz you already know "to whom").
> 
> Case 2. Say its my birthday party and one of my friends, Carlos, is missing. If I ask another friend "¿Dónde está Carlos?". He could say "No creo que pueda venir. Me enteré que se le ha muerto la madre." _"I heard his mother died on him"_
> Now, that is a strange way to talk, kind of over-the-top. I can totally understand the phrase, but normally someone would just say "Me enteré que su madre se ha muerto". _"I heard his mother died"_. Maybe there's no difference in english, but in spanish that kind of emphasis sounds a bit forced.
> 
> Case 3. Lets continue with the case of the poor mother of Carlos. My other friend at the party could have used these 3 phrases to give me the news. These have the same core-meaning with some shades of difference:
> "Me enteré que su madre se le murió." (this could indicate that some time has passed since the sad event, not much like a reason of why is not at the party).
> "Me enteré que su madre se le ha muerto." (this one sounds more immediate, kind of the reason of why is not at the party)
> "Me enteré que la madre se le ha muerto." (Same as the past one. Note: I forgot to mention that "la madre" sounds harsh in mexican-spanish, thats why we tend to form a phrase trying to get to use "su madre" like in previous examples)
> 
> 
> At the end of the day the jazz manifests in the syntax, intention and feeling of the phrase.


Nemus, be welcome to the forum.
I like the rithm of your jazz, but just the rithm.
The thread began with "se le murió la madre", and all the efforts have been issued on explaining it to Xace, the starter. "Dativo de interés" is not used all over the Spanish language world, only in Spain, and maybe not widely spread. In my region, it is usual, but not generally, I would only use it in very familiar and colloquial (even core-meaning, as you said) situations. As the song said: "Hay que pena me dá que se me ha muerto el canario".
In the examples you brought in "dativo de interés" sounds somewhat "awkward" even to me. 
I'll try another situation: familiar, colloquial and core-meaning: imagine a young boy whose dog recently died. He is sitting on the floor crying sad. A friend of his father's asks. ¿Qué le pasa?.- He replies: "Que se le ha muerto el perro" ( note that if you use "le" it is not necessary to mark "su" again). But, nevetheless, he could have said just "Se ha muerto/ha muerto su perro" with very little loss of "jazz feeling".
Welcome again.


----------



## nemus72

Thanks for the welcome Capitas, I think I'll participate often in this forum, actually I can't believe I didn't found it before!

About your comment, well, there are plenty different rhythms in jazz. Spain-Spanish is indeed different from Mexican-Spanish. First of all, I don't know what "Dativo de Interés" means (although that may be my ignorance about grammar technicisms -_-).

"Que se le ha muerto el perro" sounds kind of... strange... here in Mexico, nevertheless the meaning is crystal clear. The second option "Se ha muerto su perro" is exactly how we would say it. 


Im sure non-spanish speakers are on the edge of craziness due to these mysterious issues of our twisted language. But hey, don't give up, the beauty of Spanish lies on its flexible syntax/meanings!


----------



## capitas

nemus72 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Capitas, I think I'll participate often in this forum, actually I can't believe I didn't found it before!
> 
> About your comment, well, there are plenty different rhythms in jazz. Spain-Spanish is indeed different from Mexican-Spanish. First of all, I don't know what "Dativo de Interés" means (although that may be my ignorance about grammar technicisms -_-).
> 
> "Que se le ha muerto el perro" sounds kind of... strange... here in Mexico, nevertheless the meaning is crystal clear. The second option "Se ha muerto su perro" is exactly how we would say it.
> 
> 
> Im sure non-spanish speakers are on the edge of craziness due to these mysterious issues of our twisted language. But hey, don't give up, the beauty of Spanish lies on its flexible syntax/meanings!


Con el tiempo y una caña, verás que este foro es mucho más de lo que parece. Te envío un enlace IMPRESCINDIBLE para completar los conocimientos de la lengua en la RAE. Yo no soy linguista, pero en este foro los encontrarás, y gente que sabe mucho también.
Para el dativo de interés: Pagina 3 punto 4.


----------



## Pitt

sra.boricua said:


> Después de leer todas las respuestas, yo también tengo ahora una pregunta al respeto. ¿No es "se le murió la madre" la misma estructura gramatical como "se me perdieron las llaves"? Para mí, no es *se* del pronominal sino de esa formación de "se accidental" -- se + complemento indirecto para enfatizar que hay "víctima."
> 
> ¿Me equivoco?


 
También para mí ambas frases tienen la misma estructura gramatical:

Se *me* perdieron las llaves = Se perdieron *mis* llaves.
Se *le* murió la madre = Se murió *su* madre.

Se trata de los verbos pronominales *perderse* y *morirse*.
Los pronombres *me *y* le* son complementos indirectos (dativos posesivos).


----------



## capitas

Pitt said:


> También para mí ambas frases tienen la misma estructura gramatical:
> 
> Se *me* perdieron las llaves = Se perdieron *mis* llaves.
> Se *le* murió la madre = Se murió *su* madre.
> 
> Se trata de los verbos pronominales *perderse* y *morirse*.
> Los pronombres *me *y* le* son complementos indirectos (dativos posesivos).


 It seems to be, but it isn't.

You can perfectly say "Se me perdieron tus llaves": It was me who lost your keys.
"Se le murió mi madre" has another meaning, nothing to do with the "dativo de interés" we are talking about. It means that my mother, who was under care of him, died because probably something he did/diden't.


----------

